# General > Politics >  More Tory shenanigans

## Corky Smeek

Just when you thought the Tories couldn't sink any lower, they do.

Whilst we were distracted by all the other scandals the Tories were beavering away trying to ensure they never lose another election.  They have just placed the independent Electoral Commission, which overseas the UK electoral process and tries to ensure fairness, under ministerial control and direction.

The ramifications of this for the health of our democracy are immense as it gives the Tory Government the power to involve itself in the conduct of our elections. One simple way it could do this is to re-draw constituency boundaries to ensure a virtually permanent Conservative majority.

https://www.thelondoneconomic.com/politics/while-you-werent-looking-the-tories-took-over-the-electoral-commission-320881/

As Jonathan Lis says:- "_Johnson will now wield ultimate power over another of the bodies designed to hold executive power in check. This is not a functioning democracy.".

_Once more, of course, the coverage of this issue in the media has been pretty much non-existant.

How much more of this are we prepared to put up with? How many more lies, deceipts, scandals, abandonments of human rights and dodgy internet searches must we endure from this government. If you are thinking of voting Tory tomorrow please pause for a second and remember that if you do vote for them you are effectively saying you approve of their quite appalling behaviour.

----------

